#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 6

## Sakshi Dutta

*Hey FaaDoOs!!

This is the Sixth thread of Innovator of the DAY! 

**The rules are simple..

1. We will post 'part of face' of popular     innovators every day. You  have to guess those innovators and post it  as  a   reply on this thread. And  yes, the fastest guesser (who's  correct)    will get his/her mobile  recharged by Rs. 100!!

2. In case it turns out to be too difficult for you, we will keep giving      you hints periodically! So you need to check back on this thread   time    and again for hints.*

*3. The correct answer and the winner will be announced next day on this thread itself!

Here are some more details about this contest: Innovator of the Day

I believe I am done with the rules...Here's the today's innovator--*

*Innovator 1 of the Day--*







  Similar Threads: F! Contest: Innovator of the DAY!! F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 5 F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 3 F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 2 F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 1

----------


## prasanjeet roy

*Georg Simon Ohm*

----------


## Shahid1129

plz give any hint.....

----------


## Shahid1129

Georg Simon Ohm

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

*Okay..no one got the correct answer..!!

Correct Answer - Franz Joseph Popp (Founder, BMW Motors)*

Attachment 8469
*Thread closed..*

----------

